

Microsoft reveals its server designs and releases open source code - em3rgent0rdr
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/01/microsoft-reveals-its-server-designs-and-releases-open-source-code/

======
em3rgent0rdr
First microsoft provides linux images on their cloud vm service azure, and now
this. Is microsoft slowly embracing open-source (at least when it makes
financial sense)?

